
How to Raise Startup Funding via Phone or Zoom - philipcamilleri
https://founderslist.com/general/investment-and-fundraising/how-to-raise-startup-funding-via-phone-or-zoom-Q76OikFp
======
vvomero
This is a great community. Everyone is very friendly and there's tons of
useful information!

